# Guerciotti Frames: Italian BB's and Eng BB's



## r_mutt

i noticed in the guerciotti catalogue, that most of the frames have italian bottom brackets- there are a few exceptions. in the 2008 catalogue, the models that are BSA standard are: edge, kangaroo, ares, atos, and atos cross. all other frames are italian. 

why would a frame manufacturer make some frames with italian bb's and some with british bb's? one would think they would keep it the same across the board. i know that guerciotti makes most if not all of their frames in house- could the ones with british bb's be made elsewhere besides the factory in milan?


----------



## rlim

My understanding is that frameset with british BB are offshored ... I found out that their Ares carbon frameset is made there, which is probably the reason why they can offer it at a competitive price compared to their higher end italian made carbon frameset like the Khaybar.


----------



## r_mutt

that's interesting. i passed up on a Force Cross frame (aluminum w/carbon fork) with an italian BB for a slightly higher spec Kangaroo Cross frame (aluminum w/carbon rear stays and fork) and english BB. i feel slightly disappointed that i have an frame that was outsourced- even if it is supposed to be "better" than the one i passed on. 

it's odd that Guerciotti outsource frames, because according to the website, you can custom order any frame in any size you like. i've never heard of that being offered on outsourced frames from any company.


----------



## rlim

The Ares frameset is Dedacciai Nero Corsa which is available "non branded" at PBK. 

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=J8019

Guerciotti merely place their label on the frame and sell it as one of their own. I still love my frame though. It seems that it is quite a common practice ... I've heard of other offshored companies manufacturing frames for major bike labels .. ie Giant, etc.


----------



## kbfore

*Sticker*



rlim said:


> Guerciotti merely place their label on the frame and sell it as one of their own. I still love my frame though. It seems that it is quite a common practice ... I've heard of other offshored companies manufacturing frames for major bike labels .. ie Giant, etc.


So the Made in Italy sticker is false? Or that is where the carbon was produce?


----------



## kjfoto

*Not really made in Italy?*



kbfore said:


> So the Made in Italy sticker is false? Or that is where the carbon was produce?


I'm curious about this too! Looking at a Guerciotti Kangaroo Cross. It has a "Made in Italy" sticker on it, but has an english BB. Not really made in Italy? Would a brand as storied and "prestigious" as Guerciotti REALLY risk their reputation with this kind of practice? :sad: I surely hope not.


----------



## kbfore

If you search ebay for "carbon frames" you will see one that looks almost exactly like my Ares. I think that the company(s) claim that it is from Italy since they clean it and paint it. Yes, it is a shame. What I find interesting is that Guerciotti offers custom frames as well. How could those be massed produced?


----------



## Maìno della Spinetta

*explanations*

Guerciotti has a factory in Milan,
and Dedacciai is a factory just outside Milan (but still in Italy...).
The fact that Dedacciai produces some Guerciotti frames does not mean that they are product off-shore. They come from OUT of "Guerciotti", but not OUT of Italy (so, are made in Italy). This partnership allows them to produce a lot of bikes, but Guerciotti produces also in its old factory in Milan tailored (beautiful and expensive) bikes.


----------



## senecacyclist

I have a Guerciotti Alero. The workmanship isnt as good as most "off shore" carbon frames. labor is alot higher in europe./


----------



## kbfore

Does it have a made in Italy sticker?


----------



## velodog

kbfore said:


> So the Made in Italy sticker is false? Or that is where the carbon was produce?


If I understand the practice right it can be stickered "made in Italy" as long as it was painted in Italy.
I know that's how Ridley can do it. The unpainted frame is shipped back to the headquarters in Belgium where paint is applyed and the "made in Belgium" sticker is applyed. All done legally.


----------



## senecacyclist

Yes it does. But it really doesnt look as nice as a Giant or Trek or Specialized. Looks kind of primitive side be side comparison. I didnt realize how much until I saw them side be side. My guerciotti looks like it was made a week after fire was discovered! Ha!


----------



## meta_volante

Just some facts regarding my Alero frame, that was made in Milan.

It has a straight rear end (forks & stays) - not like the Oria mould curved ones 
It does not have a 'Made in Italy' badge to it 
It has an English BB 
It was made in Milan where I picked it up from 
The lay up of the 12K carbon weave leaves alot to be desired, but also makes it totally unique 

There is no Spesh, Giant, Trek etc that looks or is better, and anyone who says so better wash their mouth out after they have finished - bl**dy choppers


----------



## jmoryl

meta_volante said:


> Just some facts regarding my Alero frame, that was made in Milan.
> 
> It has a straight rear end (forks & stays) - not like the Oria mould curved ones
> It does not have a 'Made in Italy' badge to it
> It has an English BB
> It was made in Milan where I picked it up from
> The lay up of the 12K carbon weave leaves alot to be desired, but also makes it totally unique
> 
> There is no Spesh, Giant, Trek etc that looks or is better, and anyone who says so better wash their mouth out after they have finished - bl**dy choppers


So you went into the factory in Milan and saw Alero frames being made (and not just painted)?


----------



## meta_volante

ahh, you are putting words into my mouth - I never said I went into any factory ? My Alero is not painted, they are decals.


----------



## sokyroadie

*Guerciotti Libra Cross carbon cyclocross frameset*

I just bought a used 2011 Guerciotti Libra Cross carbon cyclocross frameset and it has English BB threads and I don't see a made in Italy sticker anywhere. I just assumed that it was an Asian built frame.

I bought it for a song so I don't really care.

Jeff


----------



## jmoryl

meta_volante said:


> ahh, you are putting words into my mouth - I never said I went into any factory ? My Alero is not painted, they are decals.


Not exactly. You said: _It was made in Milan where I picked it up from _
To me, this implies you picked it up at the factory (where things are made). Now if you just picked it up at a shop or showroom, how do you know it was made in Milan?


----------

